# Possível "Shelf Cloud" no Rio Arade



## ecobcg (17 Set 2014 às 21:49)

Umas fotos da madrugada de ontem. Os clarões eram muitos, mas raios não vi nem um. Depois perto das 05h-05h30 passou esta formação por cima de mim, junto ao Rio Arade. Pelo movimento e estrutura "ao vivo", pareceu-me uma bela "Shelf Cloud". Pena não ser de dia, pois à noite, as fotos não lhe fazem justiça.  Estendia-se desde a zona de Portimão até à serra... num arco típico destas formações...

O que acham?


----------

